# SALLY N 1ST EGG



## N2TORTS (Apr 11, 2010)

Well ... my baby is all "grow'N up now ...
She had her first egg! .. Boy what a surprise this was!!!














JD~ ..... 
SPeaking of eggs ... I have found some neat~o pics from the recent~past ( oxymoron eh ? ) of some cool eggs/hatchlings of diff species of birds. Will share if ya all' would like to see um~


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 11, 2010)

Aw...Sally's a big girl now!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 11, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Aw...Sally's a big girl now!



yup .... Lucky# 7 years old ..... 
Funny .. I have hatched lots of eggs .... but never thought my U2 would produce. I have no plans of breeding her, she is my best friend and companion...... 
now I'll I have to do is train the Tort's to sit on my shoulder too! 
JD~


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh how cute! Ok Jeff, what does 'U2' mean? And yes please put up more pictures, you know we love'em!


----------



## Isa (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations to Sally and to you  Sally is beautiful!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 11, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> Oh how cute! Ok Jeff, what does 'U2' mean? And yes please put up more pictures, you know we love'em!



U2...is Nickname " trade name " for Umbrella Cockatoo
Taxes almost done ... urgh!!!.. then I can post some other neato pics! ..Glad you enjoy um! ....
J~



Isa said:


> Congratulations to Sally and to you  Sally is beautiful!



Thank you ISA .....She thinks She is a LQQKER" too!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh I see. We'll be waiting for the pictures.....(why am I always waiting?!???)..


----------



## Isa (Apr 11, 2010)

Beautiful picture!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Candy (Apr 11, 2010)

I remember when my cockatiels (actually my brothers we were just babysitting) laid eggs and then one hatched. We kept "Big Bird" for 12 years and then he died. It was heartbreaking. I love your bird, does she make a lot of noise or not? Would love to see more pictures.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 11, 2010)

Candy said:


> I remember when my cockatiels (actually my brothers we were just babysitting) laid eggs and then one hatched. We kept "Big Bird" for 12 years and then he died. It was heartbreaking. I love your bird, does she make a lot of noise or not? Would love to see more pictures.



U2's can be very loud! ... but Iam blessed with a VERY good bird! Although I didnt say silent and yes can get on your nerves after a 12 hour work day .. but by far show more affection than any other parrot species PERIOD!.... One of the smartest birds too and demand alot of attention. Unlike Torts which take a beating and keep on ticking an unhappy U2 in a short time will be under weight and Beat up looking as they are very prone to " picking their feathers out" .. and I mean ALL of them .. when bored or sad! I spend a great deal of time with her and she is overall a quiet U2. She will call out" for about 5 mins at sunset ..and is very loud ... but that is a normal behavior. Then I cover her up for bed time .. and she usally hushes up. She is very confident with me and can tolerate the noise from , vacumes, roto hammers, cordless drills, ect....its surprising what gets her going! SHE loVES TO DANCE!
Maybe if I can learn how to post a vid on here Id share.... Right now .. some Ultra Dig rave type music is on...she is talking up a storm garbeling its soooo Funny! ...




JD~


----------



## Kymiie (Apr 11, 2010)

Lol she is stunning, does she talk?.
Sorry to hijack, but your cat is very pretty too, couldnt help to notice  xx


----------



## Candy (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh I thought posting a video would be hard also, but I did it and it was as easy as posting pictures on Photobucket. You just download onto Photobucket from your computer but you do it not on the bulk uploader, you do it individually. And then you just post it like a photo to this site. I would love to see a video of Sally.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations!

Did she lay her egg in the sink?

What does that say about your housekeeping habits?


----------

